# Making homemade pasta



## cookingshark (Jan 16, 2008)

Hello,  when making homemade pastas, why do some recipes call for cold water and others warm?  Is there a difference because of the flour, it being an eggless pasta, or some other reason?  Any help  would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome to DC Cooking Shark!  I have never made fresh pasta, often wanted to but have yet to try.  I have seen so many different recipes for pasta and presumably they all work to varying degrees of quality.  Taking a punt, I would suggest that using warm water helps make the pastry (correct term??) more elastic so you can get it nice and thin.  Probably just helps (or is deemed to help) it get to where it needs to be a bit quicker.


----------



## cookingshark (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Bilby and thanks for the welcome.  I have been on a real cooking kick lately and decided to attempt homemade pasta.  I did it by hand to see if getting a pasta machine was warranted.  I was so thrilled with the results that I am going to make the purchase.  You are right, there are so many different recipes and I plan to try several to find my favorite.  I have researched extensively this process but have yet to find an answer to this temperature issue but your reasoning sounds, well, reasonable.  Thanks.  The homemade pasta really was so much better than boxed dry.  Doing it by hand was fun, but only once.  I must get the pasta machine.


----------



## TanyaK (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome DC Cookingshark ! It is fun making fresh pasta and it tastes so good! A recipe from "Italian Kitchen" by Alistair Little works for me - there's no water in it though - 250g normal flour,250g semolina flour, 300g egg or 6 eggs. Just keep your hands wet while kneading it and remember to wrap it in clingfilm and refrigerate for 1-4 hours before rolling out. A pasta machine is definitely a must - you can't get it thin enough by hand - I've tried more than once


----------



## Katie H (Jan 17, 2008)

Well, cookingshark, I make a lot of homemade pasta and always use room temp water.  Never used warm.  I make all sorts of pasta, including spinach, etc.  I've had an Atlas pasta machine for years and love it.  It's a real champ.  However, I'm entertaining the notion of getting an electric motor to retrofit it.  The arthritis and carpal tunnel in my right hand make turning the crank a bit difficult and painful.  I can get the motor.  Just haven't put it at the top of my priority list.

Before I got my machine I did it all by hand.  The pasta turned out fine, but it took a lot longer.

I used to rest a broom handle across the backs of two chairs to use as a drying rack, but Buck built me a nice wooden one that has enough "arms" to dry several pounds of pasta.  Yeah!

Have fun making your pasta.  There's nothing better than homemade noodles in a pot of rich homemade chicken soup.


----------



## *amy* (Jan 17, 2008)

cookingshark said:


> Hello, when making homemade pastas, why do some recipes call for cold water and others warm? Is there a difference because of the flour, it being an eggless pasta, or some other reason? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


 
Welcome to DC, cookingshark. I've only made pasta with eggs, but looking at Mario's recipe -- it calls for tepid water. 

Eggless Pasta

Here's one of my post's on homemade pasta, you might enjoy. Have fun.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/showpost.php?p=530748&postcount=28


----------



## cookingshark (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks so much for these great replies.  I am so glad I found this site.  So far I have tried this two times, one recipe with egg and one without.  When I let the dough rest in plastic wrap, I left it on the counter but I guess I was supposed to put it in the fridge.  I agree the machine is a must as I couldn't get it thin enough no matter how long or hard I rolled.  I had the strips hanging over chairs (clean towels draped over them).  It actually worked making little loose nests.  So, looks like I toss the cold water and stick to room or tepid.

What about adding EVOO?  Anyone try that?

again, thanks for the great advice and sites.  I am learning.

Katie, is it possible for you to send a pic of the rack Buck made you?  My Rob could build this for me if he had a pic.  If not, no biggie.

also, do you mix using the flour and well method or does anyone use a food processor?


----------



## cookingshark (Jan 17, 2008)

I just noticed Mario said to leave dough in wrap at room temp.  Seems there are many theories to this process.  My head is spinning.  But I am determined.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 18, 2008)

Ever played "pin the tail on the donkey"?  Seems like it could be a good way to pick a recipe for pasta making!!! LOL

You know you might want to try one of those clothes airers to dry your pasta on. Like
Homecare Catalogue=

Chulmleigh Hardware Product Details

We can get plastic ones a lot cheaper than the prices quoted here, the little umbrella one is available at those discount variety stores that are primarily junk but every so often have something good.


----------



## cookingshark (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Bilby......after thinking about it, I could just as easily pick up a rack like those shown on the two sites you sent so thanks.   I like the first one.

Knowing me, I will probably play pin the tail on the donkey before zoning into a favorite or two.  I actually received my pasta machine today as a gift so I am psyched.


----------



## Katie H (Jan 18, 2008)

cookingshark said:


> Katie, is it possible for you to send a pic of the rack Buck made you?  My Rob could build this for me if he had a pic.  If not, no biggie.
> 
> also, do you mix using the flour and well method or does anyone use a food processor?



I'll get Buck to take a picture of it for me.  I'm not so skilled at such things.

I used the "well" method until the pain in my hands became a problem.  Now I use my food processor.


----------



## cookingshark (Jan 18, 2008)

thanks Katie
do you find much difference in the final product using the well vs. food processor, taste, texture etc?


----------



## Katie H (Jan 18, 2008)

cookingshark said:


> thanks Katie
> do you find much difference in the final product using the well vs. food processor, taste, texture etc?



Really, none at all.


----------



## Bilby (Jan 19, 2008)

cookingshark said:


> I actually received my pasta machine today as a gift so I am psyched.


Very cool!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 19, 2008)

cookingshark said:


> Hello, when making homemade pastas, why do some recipes call for cold water and others warm? Is there a difference because of the flour, it being an eggless pasta, or some other reason? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


 
I posted some info here http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f20/fresh-homemade-pasta-day-41727.html

I use 1 large beaten egg to 3/4 cup of all purpose flour, _thats it_. I made a batch with semolina but wasn't too thrilled with it. You can add a tablespoon of evoo and a pinch of salt if you'd like. You really wont taste it in the finished product. 

Did your machine come with the fettuchini/angel hair cutter? Stop rolling the pasta BEFORE the thinnest setting for fettuchini, it will give the pasta more substance at the end. With long pastas like that, I cut the sheet into 12-15" sections, feed that through the cutter, lightly flour and make a little nest on a sheet pan. When I have enough, I put the nests in a container and freeze them.  You can also freeze them on the sheet and stack them in a container or bag after they are frozen.  You can cook the pasta frozen, too.

Today, it's some more ravioli and maybe some more bow-ties. Have fun!


----------

